# Is it fair to use flash on animals when photographying?



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Hiya

I always try to take pictures of my pets without the flash because I think it's unfair on them to have a bright light shined in their eyes just for us to get a better picture. If it is dark (when a flash is mainly used), then the pupils will be dilated. If we suddenly shine a bright light into their eye, their pupil doesn't have time to constrict, which means the flash could potentially damage their retina. We know how distressing a flash is to our eyes, let alone an animal who isn't expecting it. What do you think? Should flash not be used at all?


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I have to admit that I haven't given it much thought - but given how quickly my nut cases move I generally only get side or bum shots :laugh:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I cant say its something i've ever actually thought about. like zany said they move so quickly i never actually shine a flash right in their eyes. i usually get a blur :laugh:


----------



## Lycaeus (Dec 20, 2009)

I do alot of studio photography and much of the flashes output is diffused light. They are fine and dont tend to notice it  The worst kind of lighting is hard light that you get off a small camera flash - again, it does no more damage than the effects you or I get.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I am sure there are worse things out there to damage our pets health than a camra flash,, 

It is something I have thought about before when taking pics of the guineas, the cats and dogs are like whatever,, but the guineas are like sh*t what was that quick run inot the wall,,,

I guess your pet is more danger of the sun damaging their eyes than a flash of a camra,, but i guess you won't be keeping your pets in the dark


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lycaeus said:


> I do alot of studio photography and much of the flashes output is diffused light. They are fine and dont tend to notice it  The worst kind of lighting is hard light that you get off a small camera flash - again, it does no more damage than the effects you or I get.


Exactly!
Depends on the camera (compact camera being the worst as there is no warning the photo is about to be taken)! My camera shines a light when I turn it on, the same brightness as the flash, so their eyes adjust to the light while I focus. Then the flash goes off, which doesn't bother them. The majority of the time they don't even blink. I take so many photos of them, between 500-1000 a week, and I use the flash whenever the camera says its needed.

Not one of my pets is bothered by the camera, even the robos. None of my pets run/turn away from the camera.


----------

